# How to change screen resolution



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey, can anyone help me know how to change screen resolution using firefox mozilla browser?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

you do it with your general computer settings

right click the desktop and click properteries

under the settings tab you can change the resolution


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Are you talking about something like the Mozilla web developer tool bar?

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/60/

you can change the screen res you are lookin at the page for and other features. Very good for ewb developers


----------

